# Grey's Anatomy 2/5/06



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

How about that opening? 

"Not my dream." 

Jan


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I wouldn't mind having that dream


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

is this TBC?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, Meredith, what did you do? What did you do? What did you do? What did you do?

Hoo boy. 

As for George: Best. Dream. Ever. 

Now _that_ is the kind of episode to have after the Super Bowl.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Excellent episode. They really pulled it all out for the after the Super Bowl slot.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> is this TBC?


Yes it is called As We Know It (Part II)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Now _that_ is the kind of episode to have after the Super Bowl.


Totally. Definitely a stunt episode, but there's nothing wrong with that when it's a good episode -- and a good stunt -- and this was both. My only real complaint was that they surely would have done some kind of scan or x-ray or something and known the shell was in there before (as they were about to do) just cutting him open to see what's what. Minor quibble, though. Great stuff overall.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Dumbest. Episode. Ever.

This was like a parody of a stunt episode, like that one episode of The Drew Carey Show. This episode made me roll my eyes so much, I'm surprised I could see any of the episode.

Next week seems even more ludicrous.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This wasn't a stunt episode.

This was the do-do episode.



I'm glad Izzy finally got over herself and got back together with Alex, though.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

I enjoyed it for what it was...and I have to say, George looked REALLY hot in the opening scene...I'm glad everyone else enjoyed it as well =)


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

[Comic Book Guy]BEST...EPISODE...EVER![/Comic Book Guy]

My favorite Grey's yet. I know it got all ER "event"y, but I'd ALMOST venture to say I enjoyed it more than the Super Bowl itself. They pulled out the proverbial stops and did a GREAT episode, IMHO. Can't wait to see how it all turns out.

Part of me DOES want to kill them for making it a cliffhanger, though.


----------



## graygirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Okay, So I'm new to TIVO and I didn't know the Super Bowl would run over top of Greys Anatomy...is there anyway that anyone who recorded the show can transfer to my TIVO?? I've heard that it can be done but I'm not sure if it can be done from a distance...
Please help if you can!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, people give 24 crap for being unrealistic - but then call this a "great" episode? This was more unrealistic than an entire season of 24.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, people give 24 crap for being unrealistic - but then call this a "great" episode? This was more unrealistic than an entire season of 24.


For the 11 hundred gazillionth time, it's not that any given thing is "unrealistic" it's that it's inconsistent within its own universe. These are works of fiction after all, and not everything portrayed could take place in our world. "Battlestar Galactica" for example...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> For the 11 hundred gazillionth time, it's not that any given thing is "unrealistic" it's that it's inconsistent within its own universe. These are works of fiction after all, and not everything portrayed could take place in our world. "Battlestar Galactica" for example...


Exactly my point. 24 has been consistently unrealistic for years now.

This episode of Grey's, on the other hand, was so over the top ridiculous in a way that it has not been before, from the opening dream sequence scripted strictly to grab attention in the vein of the Alias "Red vs. Black" debate, to a blatantly contrived plot device of "Code Black" that only existed for one reason: to provide a soundbite that is mysterious yet ominous to include in TV ads. And don't get me started on the shameless "to be continued" attempt to retain viewers who where suckered in by the aforementioned other tacky tactics.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought it was just overwrought. Like it was overacted, only it was the fault of the scriptwriting and the direction, not the actors. Everything about it - the opening, Bailey, the bomb - was just a big silly mess of a plot. Give me back the little silly plot messes, please


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Is this really a cliffhanger?
Yeah, they're going to blow up the "Grey" of "Grey's Anatomy..." I guess in the same vein as "Yeah, Joker's going to succeed in killing Batman this week..."  

Opening dream sequence rules though. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> Is this really a cliffhanger?
> Yeah, they're going to blow up the "Grey" of "Grey's Anatomy..." I guess in the same vein as "Yeah, Joker's going to succeed in killing Batman this week..."


That was one quibble I had with this episiode--they took all the suspense out when they replaced Cristina Ricci (she's lost weight!) with Meredith.

The other quibble was when the wife was screaming, and mugging at the camera. Yanked me right out of the drama.

Other than that, I thought it was a good episode.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok this is my first show. do all of them open with scenes like that? no wonder my wife watches.

I was just watching to see if it was the abc OTA signal having problems reaching my house during the superbowl or if it was the network feed itself. So thats why i was watching. But now i'm forced to watch yet another show next week  - oh and it was a bad superbowl feed..geez um


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Better than I suspected. The woman screaming so long was just too much for me.

I also thought the same thing about taking an X ray. No way would a surgeon just start cutting with a hole that big in a guy. Surely they would have wondered what made it. Also, the guy would have had to had the thought about the unexploded ordinance before he was at the hospital.

Of course, if they did know what was in him, he would have been dead on the ground at his house.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

This ep was SO far over the top. I've seen er do stunt eps, and at least they seemed plausible. 

Too many lame attempts at comic relief. The screaming woman, her tirade at bazooka boy and Doc Blondie decides she wants to be jumped in the middle of a crisis?

I think I'd rather trust the staff at Sacred Heart. 
BTW, anybody who stands in front of the bore of a misfired, homemade weapon deserves to blow up.

I did like the dream sequence, though.

Bob


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Let me just add. BEST DREAM SEQUENCE EVER! 

I loved the episode. Yes, it was over the top. Yes, it was melodramatic. But isn't this show always over the top? The was just SuperSized (or XL) over the top. Perfect for after the super bowl.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

RBlount said:


> I loved the episode. Yes, it was over the top. Yes, it was melodramatic. But isn't this show always over the top? The was just SuperSized (or XL) over the top. Perfect for after the super bowl.


It's normally over the top and melodramatic because it makes mountains out of molehills. Instead we got mountains made out of crap. In my opinion.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

Personally I loved it. Lots of twists and turns. 

Personally I don't think two guys at home would have made the explosives for the rocket. The rocket maybe, but not the explosive head. 

Still loved it.....


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Exactly my point. 24 has been consistently unrealistic for years now.
> 
> This episode of Grey's, on the other hand, was so over the top ridiculous in a way that it has not been before, from the opening dream sequence scripted strictly to grab attention in the vein of the Alias "Red vs. Black" debate, to a blatantly contrived plot device of "Code Black" that only existed for one reason: to provide a soundbite that is mysterious yet ominous to include in TV ads. And don't get me started on the shameless "to be continued" attempt to retain viewers who where suckered in by the aforementioned other tacky tactics.


Ridiculous or not..."Code Black" is a real code used in hospitals for bomb or terrorist threats. We have a list of codes printed on the backs of the ID cards at the hospital I work for.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

The bomb squad must be the most useless group of guys on the planet. What the heck are they doing to help? 

I love Christina Ricci.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

markz said:


> Ridiculous or not..."Code Black" is a real code used in hospitals for bomb or terrorist threats. We have a list of codes printed on the backs of the ID cards at the hospital I work for.


Must not be standard. At my hospital they turn around their badges and nothing there.

Wouldn't the bomb squad have on fancy shields and a boatload of other gear? Just walking around like a sunday afternoon was a bit out of realm. Nice to see the Early Edition guy back around.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Not the best episode of the season. Almost like they took a que from ER's promo folks.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I think the first scene with Bailey coming back and George hugging her, pretty much made this episode for me.

Well the shower scene with Meredith, Izzy, and Christina. Yeah that made it. 

Overall the rest of the episode was pretty good. Sure the whole bomb thing was a bit out there. 

I was dissappointed with Izzie and Alex hooking up. I thought we had moved past that but oh well.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The positives outweighed the negatives. 

George in the shower with 3 girls. :up: (wish this show was on HBO)
The actress who plays Bailey deserves a supporting nom.
Christina Ricci was very good in her guest appearance. 

I did not like the Izzy storyline or the whole "bomb" thing. Especially the hysterical wife.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

What's up with our favorite interns chasing away their residences? I know that Christina had some problems with the first one, but she seem much positive to leave just on that incident.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

After really liking the first few episodes of "Grey's" in it's "first" (mid-year replacement) season, I had rather lost interest in it and had not watched it for several weeks (months, actually).

The previews during the Super Bowl made me decide to watch this one.

I liked it! I'll watch the next one too.

A TV show doesn't have to be 100% credible to have happened "in real life" to be enjoyable. As dswallow mentions, if "real world credibility" were an essential element for a show to be popular, Sci-Fi shows like "Battlestar Galactica" and "Star Trek" would enjoy no popularity at all! (Although it seems I enjoyed this particular episode a lot more than Doug did.)

Almost no episode of any David E. Kelly show, from "Picket Fences" through "Boston Legal" can stand up to the "this-could-happen-in-the-real-world" test. Yet, DEK shows tend to be very popular simply because they are a fun ride!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I can never understand why people get so angry with a television show. Yes, it was a gimmick show. You know what? It'll probably get more viewers in. If I'm a network exec, and I'm trying to keep the largest lead in of the year, I'm starting off with a shower threesome dream sequence, throwing in a gimmick that includes a sound bite we can use in ads and threatening to blow up the building, and then I'm including a cliffhanger at the end. Sheer brilliance. This episode wasn't made for those of us who watch the show every week, it was for people who are potential viewers. Personally, I thought it was great. I'm sure most of you will think I'm an idiot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> (Although it seems I enjoyed this particular episode a lot more than Doug did.)


Sorry if I misled anyone with my humorous comment calling it a "do-do" episode (I just thought it was a cute play on words to call it that based on the comment I was replying to). I really enjoyed it and liked most of it and had no real problem with the unexploded ordnance aspect of it except perhaps how the bomb squad didn't seem properly equipped.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

As much as I depise it when ER does stunt shows like this, I LOVED LOVED LOVED last nights episode. It was fabulous. I agree that George hugging Dr Bailey was phenomenal. Is this the real re-beginning of Meredith and McDreamy? Can not wait until next week!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

serumgard said:


> why people get so angry


Not sure who you're referring to, but I'm not angry. I didn't like it and I said so, but that doesn't mean I'm angry.  See, I'm still smiling.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

I loved the whole thing. The screaming: loved. She did a perfect job of waiting just long enough to make you think she was going to stop screaming in between each scream.

The bomb squad was fine. Is the suit thing on Ricci's chest gonna keep her from dying if it goes off? No. They know if the bomb goes off, they are going to die. So they give it to people who don't know better to make them feel better.

My wife is a nurse and she knew exactly what a code black was so she was kinda bugged that doctors didn't know, even if they are only interns. So I guess they could have done better with that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr2sday said:


> I loved the whole thing. The screaming: loved. She did a perfect job of waiting just long enough to make you think she was going to stop screaming in between each scream.


She reminded me of Pee Wee Herman. But that was in a comedy, and was played for laughs. This was just jarring--she was so clearly mugging to the camera in what should have been a dramatic (if over-the-top) moment.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd seen only one episode previously, one that was so bad I didn't think I'd ever watch it again. But there I was watching it. This episode was slightly better, but the style of the show is really a big turn-off for me. Christina Ricci was really outstanding in this episode, too bad she's not the lead in this show. I also enjoyed the two surgeons. If they could just get rid of the interns and focus on the surgeons and have christina ricci on all the time, this would be a great show. Instead it's got this weird OC-like feel to it with lots of overly emotional rock songs. Or the occasional clowny music played over "comedic" moments.

Question... why did the guy run up 3 flights of stairs and across the hallway rather than just picking up a phone?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I loved it as well. The hour went by so fast that I was surprised when the credits rolled. I agree that the suspense was shot as soon as Meredith took Christina Ricci's place. I guess we won't be seeing Christina in next week's episode. I've always liked Kyle Chandler (since Homefront) and it was good to see him in this. Of course it would be even better if he were in George's next dream, but I don't think that's going to happen.

The whole Bailey storyline was most welcome. She's a great character played by a fantastic actress. I'm glad they gave her more to do in this episode. (anybody see the MadTV parody of Grey's last week?)


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Mr2sday said:


> My wife is a nurse and she knew exactly what a code black was so she was kinda bugged that doctors didn't know, even if they are only interns. So I guess they could have done better with that.


If the interns would have known there wouldn't have been all the drama and all the secrecy. That was the big part that annoyed me. Everyone saying "code black" but no one explaining it to the doctors that didn't know what it meant. I appreciate building drama, but it got a little much.

tk


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

markz said:


> Ridiculous or not..."Code Black" is a real code used in hospitals for bomb or terrorist threats. We have a list of codes printed on the backs of the ID cards at the hospital I work for.


OK, that's fair, I didn't realize it was a real code. Still, way WAY WAY too much was made out of the code black thing, strictly for the commercials.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> OK, that's fair, I didn't realize it was a real code. Still, way WAY WAY too much was made out of the code black thing, strictly for the commercials.


Not only is it a real code, but it means different things at different hospitals...


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry, but the woman's screaming was not over the top. Having worked in a hospital for many years and been in uncountable trauma situations...I've seen worse. Was in a situation once where the wife, two daughters, and a sister were all going nuts when a man had a massive heart attack. NOT good times. 

Overall, fun episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Scubee said:


> Sorry, but the woman's screaming was not over the top.


Yeah, but looking at the camera and smiling was...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Scubee said:


> Sorry, but the woman's screaming was not over the top. Having worked in a hospital for many years and been in uncountable trauma situations...I've seen worse. Was in a situation once where the wife, two daughters, and a sister were all going nuts when a man had a massive heart attack. NOT good times.
> 
> Overall, fun episode.


Heck.

I _don't_ work in a hospital (and never have) and have seen worse when _visiting_ people in a hospital!

So, I agree: *not* over the top.

And it added both tension and a bit of dark comedy to the episode. I thought the "screaming" was a great story element. :up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr2sday said:


> The bomb squad was fine. Is the suit thing on Ricci's chest gonna keep her from dying if it goes off? No. They know if the bomb goes off, they are going to die. So they give it to people who don't know better to make them feel better.


This is kinda gory, so I will spoiler tag it for you. Consider yourself warned...



Spoiler



When I was in basic training for the Army, we went to the range to learn to throw hand grenades. We had to wear vests very similar to that when we were in the pit throwing grenades.

The day after my unit was at the range, there were sirens blaring and heading that way. Later I had an occasion to talk to some investigators that had to respond to the call that day.

A trainee had pulled the pin on the grenade and accidently relaxed his grip on the grenade while still holding it near his chest, allowing the timer to activate. Before he got a chance to throw the grenade, it blew up killing him and the drill sergeant.

According to the investigator, his torso was relatively undamaged due to the vest. However, his head and arms were blown off since they were unprotected.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I was kind of wondering why they gave her a vest but not a helmet.  

Maybe it was not in her contract to obscure her face.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not only is it a real code, but it means different things at different hospitals...


Here are the codes we use:

Pink: Kidnapping/Abduction (usually affiliated with the nursery)
Black: Bomb Threat/Terrorism
Orange: Hazmat Spill/Exposure
Grey Watch: Tornado Watch
Grey: Tornado Warning
Blue: Medical Emergency
Red: Fire
Yellow: Hostage Situation/Heightened Security

These are hanging in each dept and printed on the backs of our ID badges so you can quickly look up one if you don't know what they mean.

They are usually broadcast over the PA with additional details:

"Code Red, 3rd floor, ICU"

"Code Blue, Emergency Room"

When one is announced, there are code teams that are trained to respond to the specific area, like medical personal to a code blue, maintenance people to a code red, security to code pink, yellow, or black.

Also, we are trained that during code reds or greys, all employees are to go to designated areas.

Certain areas are locked down automatically by certain codes to keep people out or in an abduction to keep the person in.


----------



## ashearer (Feb 6, 2006)

It ate up the last half-hour of my precious Grey's Anatomy!

Can one of you loyal fans give a quick blow-by-blow of the last half hour of Grey's? 

I'm kicking myself that I didn't forsee the inevtiable Superbowl spillover; I knew I should have TiVo'd whatever random show was scheduled after Grey's just in case. Thank the TV gods that it is a two-parter, so I still get to see the conclusion.

Again, if anyone out there can fill me in with some details I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Question... why did the guy run up 3 flights of stairs and across the hallway rather than just picking up a phone?


haha great question though, another one...the guy runs that far to interupt the surgery (all quietly and politely) then for some reason burke calls over grey and explains to her that she needs to leave the room and go tell whoever about a code black....HELLO use the guy that just ran a marathon to you and had nothing to do with the surgery, especially if you want to keep it quiet

another thing, why did burke need the other doctor plus ricci in there? of course ricci to keep her hand in the guys chest, but why couldnt burke pump the air for the guy instead of having the other doctor do it? im guessing it was set up like that just for the ending, but LAME

other then that it was an ok ep...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> This episode of Grey's, on the other hand, was so over the top ridiculous in a way that it has not been before, from the opening dream sequence scripted strictly to grab attention in the vein of the Alias "Red vs. Black" debate, to a blatantly contrived plot device of "Code Black" that only existed for one reason: to provide a soundbite that is mysterious yet ominous to include in TV ads. And don't get me started on the shameless "to be continued" attempt to retain viewers who where suckered in by the aforementioned other tacky tactics.


I sadly must admit however, that it worked. I've never watched this show, but I tuned in just to find out what the hell a "code black" was. 

I might watch next week to find out what happens, but that's about it.

The coward anesthesiologist who abandoned Christina Ricci, is he a regular on the show or is he just a redshirt brought in for this ep, since I can't see the hospital keeping him on staff after what he did.

Who is the cute redhead who is married to Patrick Dempsey's character? She looks familiar.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Question... why did the guy run up 3 flights of stairs and across the hallway rather than just picking up a phone?


I was wondering the same thing because in previous ep's they have called into the OR.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> The coward anesthesiologist who abandoned Christina Ricci, is he a regular on the show or is he just a redshirt brought in for this ep, since I can't see the hospital keeping him on staff after what he did.


He's been in before. I believe someone reported him because they smeeled alcohol on his breath during surgery.



Test said:


> another thing, why did burke need the other doctor plus ricci in there? of course ricci to keep her hand in the guys chest, but why couldnt burke pump the air for the guy instead of having the other doctor do it? im guessing it was set up like that just for the ending, but LAME


Call me crazy, but if I was having surgery I would not want the anesthesiologist to leave. He's kind of important. And how could Burke continue to pump oxygen into the patient while performing surgery?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

busyba said:


> The coward anesthesiologist who abandoned Christina Ricci, is he a regular on the show or is he just a redshirt brought in for this ep, since I can't see the hospital keeping him on staff after what he did.


He's been in the background once or twice. I believe he's been called by name but is just one of those recurring background types to fill in a show's world. My wife and I had a brief but interesting discussion on whether or not he's definetly fired after that. It is pretty extraordinary circumstances, and unlike some other folks, he certainly did not volunteer to be stuck in there with the bomb.



> Who is the cute redhead who is married to Patrick Dempsey's character? She looks familiar.


Addie Shepherd (they confused me in this episode by using her hyphenated born & married name. In the past, to clarify which Dr. Shepherd, the characters have used first names) is played by Kate Walsh, who you know know as wearing a "fat suit" to play one of Drew Carey's recurring girlfriends. I was surprised to read she's naturally a blonde, not a redhead.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Just to confirm, the "code black" reference is real. My wife heard it from the other room, and then walked in and asked how a bomb related to the show.

(( I see someelse confirmed that; the thing that did not make sense to me - or my wife - is that the characters didn't know what a code black was --- they would 100% know that, my wife knows it and is an Occupational Therapist who works for homecare, nowhere near a hospital ))


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

rockislandmike said:


> Just to confirm, the "code black" reference is real. My wife heard it from the other room, and then walked in and asked how a bomb related to the show.
> 
> (( I see someelse confirmed that; the thing that did not make sense to me - or my wife - is that the characters didn't know what a code black was --- they would 100% know that, my wife knows it and is an Occupational Therapist who works for homecare, nowhere near a hospital ))


I don't recall where I saw it, but Code Black means different things at different hospitals. Other meanings include a contagious virus or a terrorist attack. You would think that they would be consistent at all hospitals.


----------



## jcgrim (Jul 14, 2005)

Best....Dream...Sequence EVER! Also a very good way to get the attention of any guys still on the channel!

I guess I just take this show for what it is. A good TV show, a lot of times unrealistic, but still entertaining.

My fiance was yelling at the TV when the closing "Grey's Anatomy" graphic came up since she wasn't expecting it to be a TBC.

George definitely makes the show, maybe the writers figured that out and will blow up Grey, and taking out Marissa, Seattle's not too far from Orange County is it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

In the end, when she stopped doing the thing with her other hand, wouldn't they guy have died because he wasn't 'breathing"??????


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I really want to know how good the shower scene looked in HD!?!


(man I wish I had HD)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Well it was my 1st exposure to GA and it was pretty good. I'll be back next week. I had no idea the roswell girl was in this. too bad she got skinnier and blonde. 

Get that OTA up now!


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't recall where I saw it, but Code Black means different things at different hospitals. Other meanings include a contagious virus or a terrorist attack. You would think that they would be consistent at all hospitals.


I had mentioned that in last week's thread. There is no uniform requirement for the color codes and some hospitals do it differently. The list markz posted above though is pretty popular though.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I wonder if they were able to get that vest back from CR after she ran out of the OR!


----------



## bobbi (Mar 21, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't recall where I saw it, but Code Black means different things at different hospitals. Other meanings include a contagious virus or a terrorist attack. You would think that they would be consistent at all hospitals.


Yup - code black where I did my emt time was a power failure.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bobbi said:


> Yup - code black where I did my emt time was a power failure.


Is a power failure the kind of thing you really need to announce with a code? I mean, once the lights are out, I think everyone knows what's going on at that point.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> Is a power failure the kind of thing you really need to announce with a code? I mean, once the lights are out, I think everyone knows what's going on at that point.


And how DO you announce it without power? 

Yeah, I know there is emergency power on the generator that kicks in right away. That's all the red outlets at our hospital.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

markz said:


> And how DO you announce it without power?


You run to the OR, taking the stairs of course.


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

Ratings story:

"A total of 141.4 million people watched at least some part of the game, Nielsen said. The 90.7 million figured represented the game's average audience at any given moment.

The "Grey's Anatomy" episode after the game was seen by 38.1 million people, Nielsen said. That's 15 million more than has ever watched a single episode of the medical soap. It was the most-watched entertainment program of the season so far  even beating "American Idol."

Since 1991, only two post-Super Bowl programs have drawn a bigger audience: "Survivor" in 2001 and "Friends" in 1996. It was solid exposure for a series that has already been growing in appeal during its second season."


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

jcgrim said:


> I guess I just take this show for what it is. A good TV show, a lot of times unrealistic, but still entertaining.
> 
> My fiance was yelling at the TV when the closing "Grey's Anatomy" graphic came up since she wasn't expecting it to be a TBC.


LOVED the dream sequence. I couldn't help but laugh at the "you're the most masculine guy I've ever known!" thing, I had a feeling that it was George's dream when Sandra Oh's character came in the shower.

I agree that at times it's unrealistic, but [offtopic rant] we don't watch TV for realism, we watch it for entertainment and to get away. We like stories that wrap up nicely in 23 or 46 minutes of screen time (or potboiler cliffhanger stories that keep us on the edge of our seat). Hell, even our "reality" shows are scripted and manipulated to within an inch of their life. I think if we were looking for reality, we'd turn off the TV and go outside. By turning on the TV, we are by definition looking for an escape. TV is a window to the unreal. Again, IT'S NOT MEANT TO BE REALISTIC! If it were realistic, it wouldn't be NEARLY as entertaining. [/offtopic rant]

I screamed at the TV too, I didn't expect it to be a cliffhanger (plus I lost track of the runtime due to the spillover). Thank god for episode padding.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

tony touch said:


> "It was solid exposure for a series that has already been growing in appeal during its second season."


It did strike me as a bit funny that ABC chose this show to feature after the game, since it isn't in need of ratings help (as Alias was a few years ago, for instance) and is growing into a solid hit, and perhaps on its way to being a large one, all on its own. But it is probably their second-best show, after Lost, so on that basis it's deserving of a spotlight like this. Especially since I'm sure ABC is trying to make sure that it remains a ratings draw in its own right, irrespective of Desperate Housewives, its normal lead-in, so that the net can eventually move it to anchor its own night.


----------



## bobbi (Mar 21, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> You run to the OR, taking the stairs of course.


niiice 

I noticed where you're from - I'm talking about Westchester County Medical Center, btw  Dunno if the code's still in place, but that's how it was then - they had to announce power failures so you could be ready to handle people on life support and other critical machines, make sure they were plugged into generator run sockets, things like that.

With con ed as your power company, the difference between brown outs and black outs is questionable at times.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bobbi said:


> niiice
> 
> I noticed where you're from - I'm talking about Westchester County Medical Center, btw  Dunno if the code's still in place, but that's how it was then - they had to announce power failures so you could be ready to handle people on life support and other critical machines, make sure they were plugged into generator run sockets, things like that.
> 
> With con ed as your power company, the difference between brown outs and black outs is questionable at times.


At the hospital I do work for out here in L.A., they send out emails to let people know.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Apropos of nothing, but I love Christina Ricci's eyes. I thought she did a wonderful job emoting in this episode.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

bobbi said:


> I noticed where you're from - I'm talking about Westchester County Medical Center, btw  Dunno if the code's still in place, but that's how it was then - they had to announce power failures so you could be ready to handle people on life support and other critical machines, make sure they were plugged into generator run sockets, things like that.


Interesting - now I have a bit of trivia I can impress my EMT friend with. Or not.  He's a volunteer EMT in northern Westchester, but Westchester Medical Center is still one of his more requested destinations.



bobbi said:


> With con ed as your power company, the difference between brown outs and black outs is questionable at times.


Don't I know it. Recently bought an electric kiln, only to discover it won't fire to its rated temperature on a hot summer afternoon when everyone's runnning their AC and really dragging the voltage down. But even during the winter there have been a couple of times when voltage is significantly lower than nominal.


----------



## bobbi (Mar 21, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Interesting - now I have a bit of trivia I can impress my EMT friend with. Or not.  He's a volunteer EMT in northern Westchester, but Westchester Medical Center is still one of his more requested destinations.


Oh, I can give you TONS of random northern Westchester trivia - I did my ER time in Westchester County, but my ambulance corps was attached to Northern Westchester Hospital. I was also a candy striper there for years. The first thing that comes to mind was that I was actually there when Cindy Crawford brought Richard Gere in with a broken leg - he'd fallen off of a horse.

Soon thereafter started the hampster rumors, along with X-Rays as "proof." The X-rays were of his leg...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not only is it a real code, but it means different things at different hospitals...


Agreed. I have a friend who works in a rural hospital, and there it means a serious storm is approaching.


----------



## Jmac823200 (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it possible for anyone to send me a copy of this show from this week and last week?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Christina Ricci didn't lose weight- she just doesn't have all that loot under her clothes any more!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> Christina Ricci didn't lose weight- she just doesn't have all that loot under her clothes any more!


Are you thinking of her role in The Ice Storm or confusing her with Winona Ryder in real life? Or has she been caught shoplifting and I don't know about it?


----------



## Bob Brodie (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Gang,

We missed that episode of Grey's! Our Tivos thought that it was coming on at the usual time, and instead of Grey's Anatomy, we got an episode of Desparate Housewives which Tivo labelled as Grey's Anatomy!!

Were we the only ones this happened to? Or where the rest of you smart enough to double check the time and manually set your Tivos to record Grey's at the special time?

And yeah, the game was less than entertaining. Worse officiating ever at a super bowl.

- Bob


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> He's been in before. I believe someone reported him because they smeeled alcohol on his breath during surgery.
> 
> Call me crazy, but if I was having surgery I would not want the anesthesiologist to leave. He's kind of important. And how could Burke continue to pump oxygen into the patient while performing surgery?


i wont call you crazy...but what surgery? at one point i saw burke just leaning up against a desk with his arms folded...


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

bobbi said:


> Soon thereafter started the hampster rumors, along with X-Rays as "proof." The X-rays were of his leg...


Wow, I had completely forgotten about that urban legend. Reports (google "gere hamster") seem to vary as to whether it was a gerbil or a hamster though 

To bring this back in the vicinity of the topic, wonder how long before they work _that_ into an episode of Gray's Anatomy?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My favourite line in the dream was "... and you have great hair!" That's _so_ something George would imagine a girl saying to him.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

bobbi said:


> Yup - code black where I did my emt time was a power failure.


 And if you were like me, it was pretty embarrassing the Paramedic had to be shown how to use an Ambu-bag.

Really any of the surgery stuff since as Bobbi pointed out, actual intern time is part of the curriculum.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I gotta say I really like Burke's character and how he can be so calm and reassuring in emergencys. Not just with this one but when Alex and George were stuck in the elevator. You know he's nervous but his voice is always very controlled and calm. 

I also noticed rewatching the episode last night that in the dream that Meredith had, where she and McDreamy are in the OR, Meredith's hand is in front of her, which is a premontion to her sticking her hand into the patient. I think we casually ignored Meredith's whines about dying to casually.

Of course, I haven't heard any promos with 'One of these doctors will die!!' so who knows.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I loved the scene between McDreamy and Burke where McDreamy wants to know why they can't use each others' first names. Nice counterpoint with the later scene where Burke calls Addison by her first name. 

As for the interns not knowing what Code Black meant - could it be possible that is because they are interns and haven't been at the hospital all that long? Everyone else - nurses, surgical residents, attendings, etc. - seemed to know what Code Black meant, except the interns. Who probably have a lot more things on their plates to worry about then knowing what each and every code means (aside from Blue, of course. They have to know that one).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"I have an open brain on the table"

We were LOAO at that.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> As for the interns not knowing what Code Black meant - could it be possible that is because they are interns and haven't been at the hospital all that long? Everyone else - nurses, surgical residents, attendings, etc. - seemed to know what Code Black meant, except the interns. Who probably have a lot more things on their plates to worry about then knowing what each and every code means (aside from Blue, of course. They have to know that one).


At our hospital, all new team members go through a full day of orientation before starting their jobs. They go over hospital policies, dress codes, etc. They also have to complete some online inservices which include things like telling who the hospital safety officer is, what to do in case of an accident, what the codes mean, etc.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Well it was my 1st exposure to GA and it was pretty good. I'll be back next week. I had no idea the roswell girl was in this. too bad she got skinnier and blonde.


I agree with you about the skinnier bit, but she's naturally blonde. The short, brunette hairstyle she had on Season 3 of Roswell is either hair dye or a wig.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

What good is it having something like "Code Black" if half of the people on the staff have no idea what it is?


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

rich said:


> What good is it having something like "Code Black" if half of the people on the staff have no idea what it is?


For the win.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was one quibble I had with this episiode--they took all the suspense out when they replaced Cristina Ricci (she's lost weight!) with Meredith.
> 
> The other quibble was when the wife was screaming, and mugging at the camera. Yanked me right out of the drama.
> 
> Other than that, I thought it was a good episode.


THAT was Cristina Ricci? Wow, she's all growed up, awwww.

I couldn not stand all the screaming, had to mute it and almost turned everything off. I couldn't stand what's her name in Judging Amy (Gray) and now she's on this, ick.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow... looked around a bit... I happen to think that Ms. Heigl looks a bit more fetching as a brunette...

not that she looks bad as a blond... obviously.


----------



## jcgrim (Jul 14, 2005)

Christina Ricci = Very NICE!


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

markz said:


> Here are the codes we use:
> Black: Bomb Threat/Terrorism
> Blue: Medical Emergency
> Red: Fire
> Yellow: Hostage Situation/Heightened Security


I thought a Code Red was for hazing a Private. I want to know the Truth!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> I thought a Code Red was for hazing a Private. I want to know the Truth!


You know where this is going....

You can't handle the truth!!!

tk


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MassD said:


> Wow... looked around a bit... I happen to think that Ms. Heigl looks a bit more fetching as a brunette...
> 
> not that she looks bad as a blond... obviously.


well that 3rds my vote..let's change her back!


----------



## apathasia (Dec 10, 2002)

For anyone who missed the ep..or just the end, ABC is reairing it Thursday, February 9 at 9:30 ET. I didn't see that mentioned here, although I did see it in the Season Pass Alerts section.

Sheri


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Why couldn't Kyle Chandler prevent all this? Didn't he know about it from the previous day's paper?


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Why couldn't Kyle Chandler prevent all this? Didn't he know about it from the previous day's paper?


I miss Early Edition (reruns don't count).


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

George is the man to I thought this episode was going to be awesome with such a great opener. I really really really hate that alex and izzy are back together now. Am I the only one who hopes merideth gets blown up?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

RichardHead said:


> I miss Early Edition (reruns don't count).


They're all new to me. I now have a SP and watch it with my son.


----------

